# This a very sad post on Boater Talk today



## mattdanitz (Oct 14, 2003)

I did not know him, but I send my prayers and condolences to his family. A very sad story that makes you realize how fragile life is and how quick it can change. 
matt


----------



## Moonvolt (Jan 30, 2004)

Jay, Thanks for the info. We have circulated this around for everyone at work to read. I have worked with Jon since he moved to Pikeville. We talked many times about his adventures on the water. It was had to believe the news when I arrived at work Monday morning.
Our prayers are with you guys as you continue the search. I know it must be hard with the cold weather but those of us not capable of helping appreciate your efforts.

Phillip Johnson


----------

